# Bonds in Companies



## casanova (Jul 17, 2007)

Some companies like Infosys, sign a bond with their employees for a year. Then they say that if u dont complete the bond, they will create problems for you to obtain a US visa. Does anything really happen?


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 17, 2007)

Dear Casanova

Its not like that..Bond is signed for freshers only. Infy bond is for one year ..TCS 2 years...Wipro 2 years.....they actually do that so that u dont run after they have invested so heavily into you ..(infy training cost is 2.5 lakh per trainee)

If you break the bond , company will charge the amount that is wriiten in the bond.

and abt US H1B visa ..I think u cant apply until u have 2 yr exp (uss time tak bond apne aap khatm) ...


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 17, 2007)

and mainly a bond is for a year or so, and its not preferrable for a fresher to leave a company before getting one year work-ex, abt not getting the U.S visa for not completing the bond is completely baseless(if it nt the H1B u r talking about)


----------



## casanova (Jul 17, 2007)

The reason y I am asking this is that even if I take a years exp, it is not worth it. They said me you will be into troubleshooting applications, but currently asking me to do ticketing. (I get bored the moment I see it)

I have signed a one year bond with them. So, if I just stop going there, I will get a notice for court action against me and that I wont get H1B visa.

So I doubt they will ever take the time to do this things

P.S
For getting H1B visa, you either require 16 years education or 3 years of work experience for every year you fall short in the 16 years education. 
ie; if you have 15 years education then you cant apply for H1B until you get 3 years of exp. But if you have 16 years education, exp is not required.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 17, 2007)

if the type of work tat u r concerned about nt just the company, you can always go n ask your manger tat you have interest in some other field not the current work your being assigned to, hope it works out, jus give it a thought


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 17, 2007)

casanova ..are u into IS deptt of Infy ?


----------



## casanova (Jul 18, 2007)

IMS @ infy.

Spoke with my Sr. Project Manager he says patience.

I would have done it however I have seen loads of colleagues doing the same thing for a year. I cant even handle it for 5 mins. 

Further, if I complete the bond, this experience will not be of any help to me, so I have to break the bond. 

So what is the aftermath, if say I go absconding or show poor performance so that they fire me.


----------



## AshishSharma (Jul 18, 2007)

If you don't take this experience then again it's not gonna help you ... no other company will be interested in someone who didn't complete even 1 year in his first job. 

I would suggest that you talk to your manager again and don't rush on doing something stupid...

On going absconding, you wouldn't get the experience letter and thats the primary requirement for any company you wanna join next.... 

As it seems you probably wanna try as fresher again but then Infi is a major company and the IT Industry goes narrow as you go up so you wouldn't wanna close urself out of Infi forever.... 

But then it seems you'r more interested in moving out of India then it doesn't matters but again be cautious and think before you do anything


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 18, 2007)

yaar casanova...tell me ur qualifications...im an ex infoscion ..regd IMS ..mostly ppl do installation of softwares..tickets closing etc type of bekaar work...

and if u wanna go for US..best is go for GRE and then do MS


----------



## casanova (Jul 18, 2007)

Thx for ur wise suggestions esumitkumar. I have done B.Sc; Computer Science and now doing my M.Sc; computer science. (Having many backlogs since dint give the exams)

My proposed work at Infy: Tickets routing to specialist team. Who will do this.

I am about to complete my 2 months at Infy. If I do this I will go mad, so sticking around is not an option.

So, why I plan to leave infy coz of following points
1. Stupid work
2. This experience wont do any good as I want to make future in developing softwares.
3. In Infy, you can't switch from 1 department to other (Should we resign and then reapply to change our departmen )
4. Package too low. If I complete my M.Sc; I will get a nice package

So experience is not at all important for me at this moment. I am just worried about the aftermaths.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 18, 2007)

No no no, do not crack the bond, they may take you to the court of law and that will create hell. 

Frankly if I had been in your condition, I wud have willingly sacrificed the experience and showed this year as study year. I see that you are already doing MSc. Had I been in your place, I wud have let loose all hell in my office and wud have gotten myself sacked.

Since I would have shown this year in CV as study year, I would have simply left this debacle out of it without creating any awkward questions related to a time gap.


----------



## Vivek788 (May 23, 2008)

hm..I saw in a site that TCS puts u into recursive bonds when they send u abroad..is it true?


----------



## casanova (May 26, 2008)

I don't think so. TCS is a big MNC, some small companies would be doing that.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 26, 2008)

^^ what is a recursive bond?


----------



## casanova (May 27, 2008)

Don't know exactly, but it would be something like if you go onsite you can't resign for n no. of months. Following this if the person goes onsite again, he can't resign for n months.


----------



## raksrules (May 27, 2008)

AFAIK Infy does not have a recursive bond. Because i have seen people switching companies after they go Onsite. About the bond, it is strongly recommended that you do not jump jobs quickly since that creates a bad impression on the next employer and he will be hesitant to take you. Also for lateral joinees in Infy, i think there is no Bond and it is applicable only to freshers


----------



## casanova (May 28, 2008)

Yes, Infy has a bond of 1 year only for the freshers and there are no recursive bonds in Infy.

Switching jobs is not at all bad provided you give a right explanation. Majority of people when asked why they are switching answer "For better career prospectives". So this creates a question in the new employers mind that he won't stick here for long. Some just directly question, "So you can even leave this organisation for better career prospectives." And people go mum after this.

So answer truly if you switch jobs.


----------



## raksrules (May 28, 2008)

+1


----------



## mastermunj (May 28, 2008)

Bonded labour is abolished in India.. Bonded Labour System

So, if u feel that you are forced to stick to any company for just sake of bond and this is stopping ur career progress... do not think much over it and go ahead with job switch..

but do not misuse these powers to keep on switching jobs every few months..

as casanova said... answer truly.. and say truthful to urself and ur company..

hope am not bringing topic on other direction


----------

